# Can Beet Pulp Cause Ulcers?



## VMorganW (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been told by quite a few people beet pulp is good to feed your horse. My question comes in the soaking:
I was told by some that you HAVE to soak it, while others say the only reason it is soaked is for older horses who can't chew it up. I can see why one would say it must be soaked, because it is a pellet and once it hits there stomach it is going to expand. Could this cause a horse to get ulcers? Is this true, do you HAVE to soak it? I'm just curious because I know on a couple of ocassions I feed her it without first soaking and the LAST thing I want to do if hurt my horse! I know she doesn't have any ulcers now, but what do you look for to tell signs? I recently put her in a pasture alone and she ran it frantically looking for other horses. I know stress can cause them I just hope I didn't add aother cause of ulcers to her by feeding her this in the past.
Are the symptoms of ulcers similar to colic? She is fine now, but if I did cause soe damage or stress I'd like to know what to look for.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know about the beet pulp, put her being alone in a pasture frantically looking for other horses will give her some ulcers lightning fast. Most horses need other horses around for security. Definitely sounds like yours is not an "alone" candidate.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I've never heard of beet pulp giving ulcers, but I agree with Puck: If she continues to act like the sky is falling when she is left alone, she can get ulcers quickly. 

I just pulled this off the internet for symptoms and added a couple from my own experience at the end.

*In adult horses, signs of gastric ulcers include:

Poor appetite
Weight loss and poor body condition
Poor hair coat
Mild colic
Mental dullness or attitude changes
Poor performance
Lying down more than normal
Not allowing belly to be touched (being abnormally girthy)
Belly fluffed up, like the horse is holding its breath or has a sudden hay belly
*

The last two and just turning into a total jerk for no reason were the only symptoms of ulcers my mare had in December. She was stressed from her environment. I'm still not entirely sure why, but she was and her ulcers are at bay now, so I won't worry about it.

Anyway, I would put at least one other horse she gets along with outside with her. Horses that stressed out from being alone can hurt themselves very easily, both internally and externally.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Actually, I'd heard that beet pulp was good for ulcers. Can't remember exactly why - something to do with the ph? I can't remember.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

BP can be good for horses with ulcers. It's low in sugars and high in Ca. Ca will buffer stomach acids. Feeding it dry can be a problem for horses prone to choke but most can eat it fine dry. It is a good way to get more water into them by soaking it first.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Dee, that's kind of more along the lines what I had heard. I looked some stuff up on it and I think it might be better with a ulcer-y horse because it's less starchy than grain, but I may be wrong.

This article I found says soaking is recommended to reduce the chance of choke or gastic impaction, though that vet had never had to treat those in particular, just more a chance that is easily avoided. Article: Beet Pulp for Horses - HorseChannel.com


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

When we originally had horses, we had never heard of beet pulp. We fed sweet feed, until we started raising our own oats. Then our poor horses had to make do with plain old oats - that may even have a few weed seeds in there. 

They did okay on that, but nowadays, I don't know what I would do without beet pulp and alfalfa! (both are good for ulcers as I understand it, as they are both high in calcium) Don't have any issues with ulcers, but I do have a couple of hard keepers that do well on it...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Beet pulp is safe feed. I highly recommend it.

Here is a great article on it.


----------

